# Marine original vs. Marine Auto? (Newbie)



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey guys, 

First time poster on the Stowa forum and I have a bit of a Newbie question....

Ive been checking out the Stowa website, and I have to admit there are quite a few watches that really interest me..a lot!:-d I really like the Marine Original, and I like the Auto version as well, just not as much. 

So help me out here...what makes the MO better, worth the extra $$$ over the Auto? 


Thanks


Mike


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

I personally like MO better due to decorated Unitas and small second hand. Why don't get the MO LE with "red 12"? I saw the other day Joerg posted in the sub-forum that 2 pieces of MO LE are still available because someone cancelled it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Pre-eminently it is the movement. The Unitas 6498 which is mounted into the MO is beating the ETA 2824-2 by far. First: It´s handwounded. Second: It´s fairly finished.

You´ll not find the swan neck an the screw balance in the Marine Auto but for a newbie this probably doesn´t mean much.

Swan neck adjustment










Screw balance


----------



## Schmiedel (Apr 23, 2006)

YES, it is worth it.


----------



## powermaxi2000 (May 2, 2007)

Frankly it is not that easy because that are two similar but different watches. One is handwind, the other is automatic. :-d What sounds pretty easy and perhaps a bit stupid, makes a big differences in case you are focused on one type of that basic technical principle.

If you want an automatic watch than the MO is not a good choice, and vice versa if you prefer handwound the auto is the wrong one. b-)

In my opinion both watches are worth the money and qualify for buying.
Perhaps the small difference in the case size can be another criterion for your selection. Also the MO is available polished and matte whereas the Auto is only available in a polished case.


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

To be honest I really like the mechanical aspect of the hand wind MO. ANd for whatever reason, Im just really drawn to the MO. I really need a dress watch I can wear with a suit, or even with jeans; and both of these are just so classic looking(almost like they'll never go out of style!). Im a but dissapointed it doesnt have a date like the auto version, but the fact that it has a 22mm strap and is slightly chunkier more than makes up for that;-)

The swan neck adjustments really doesnt mean all that much to me, except that I think Ive seen that on some of the Panerai's. But like I said, Im fairly new to watches and a complete NEWB to Stowa:-x. 

Thank you all sooooo much for all the great info, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with most of the posters of this thread. I enjoy handwinding watches more then autos unless of course your speaking of dive watches. I think you should decide on whether or not you require a date function on your watch. If so, no brainer for the auto. Both offer a easy to read dial with a classic layout. Jorg makes very good quality watches at reasonable prices. You'll be happy with either one.


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

usc1 said:


> I agree with most of the posters of this thread. I enjoy handwinding watches more then autos unless of course your speaking of dive watches. I think you should decide on whether or not you require a date function on your watch. If so, no brainer for the auto. Both offer a easy to read dial with a classic layout. Jorg makes very good quality watches at* reasonable prices*. You'll be happy with either one.


Its a shame the almighty Dollar is doing so poorly:roll:, if not, it would be an easy decision...


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

Since this is somewhat being discussed here, I was wondering if there was a preference amongst most watch enthusiasts as to what is preferable between automatic and hand wound.

I know the general feeling is that mechanical > quartz, but have no idea of what people think of hand wound vs auto.

If someone could enlighten me on this debate, that would be great.

I recently sent my payment for an MO which I chose ober the MA because of the handwound movement and look of the Unitas 6498-2.

Also, Mike mentioned that the Unitas 6498-2 is by far superior to the 2824-2 movement. I was wondering how so? Accuracy? Durability? Or is it just the quality of the movement?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

saderules said:


> Also, Mike mentioned that the Unitas 6498-2 is by far superior to the 2824-2 movement. I was wondering how so? Accuracy? Durability? Or is it just the quality of the movement?


I didn´t. I wrote: "The Unitas 6498 *which is mounted into the MO *is beating the ETA 2824-2 by far". I haven´t said the Unitas is per se better than the 2824-2.


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

stuffler said:


> I didn´t. I wrote: "The Unitas 6498 *which is mounted into the MO *is beating the ETA 2824-2 by far". I haven´t said the Unitas is per se better than the 2824-2.


Sorry. In that case, what are the pros and cons of both?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

doc3341 said:


> Its a shame the almighty Dollar is doing so poorly:roll:, if not, it would be an easy decision...


Amen brother!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Handwind vs. automatic is a philosophical question and comparing them is like comparing apples an pears.

Nevertheless some remarks which will explain why I came out in favour of the Unitas:

The Unitas originally was a pocket watch movement (Savonette = small second at 6 o´cock) and beats with 18.000 b/h (6498-1) or 21.600 b/h (6498-2).

The ETA 2824-2 with 28.800 b/h is one of the most proven automatic three-hands-movements and is known as an absolute reliable workhorse, nevertheless it is automatic.....

The principle is: the more oscillation you have the better the accuracy of a watch is. The ETA 2824-2 *could* be considered to be the more accurate movement of those both *but* the Unitas 6498-1 can be adjusted more easily because of the swan neck fine adjustment which is (always) considered to be a sign of fine finish/high grade movements. If the swan neck fine adjustment is accompanied by a screw balance the movement will not only become an excellent eye catcher, it can be easily regulated to lie level with a regular ETA 2824-2.

The ETA 2824-2 also features the date indication which imho is quite disturbing for the "Marine", seen that the predecessor of the Stowa Marine was a deck watch and date indication was quite obsolete those times. So far the MO follows its pattern the better way.


----------



## powermaxi2000 (May 2, 2007)

Cannot agree to everything:

The swan neck and the screw balance perhaps makes adjusting easierer but that can only support, cause the movement itself is the main driver for a good performance. Not the way you adjust it. b-)
A bit similar to tourbillon discussions... :-d

Also the automatic winding is in principal favoring precision (while wearing and therefore winding the watch) as the torque of the spring is then more constant.

I'm not an absolute expert but regarding precision the 2824 is usually considered to be mor eprecise than the 6498, but of course a lot depends on the chosen grade of the movement.

If you need per se a date it does not make sense to go for a watch without in case it will be your everyday business watch.
When I'm wearing watches without date at work I often miss that feature, however I can accept it because then the chosen watch counts higher for me respectively I know that I have alternatives available.


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Handwind vs. automatic is a philosophical question and comparing them is like comparing apples an pears.
> 
> Nevertheless some remarks which will explain why I came out in favour of the Unitas:
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for that info Mike!

:thanks


----------



## t1026 (May 8, 2007)

Besides the movements there is the size difference too. Marine Original is 41mm and the Marine Automatic is 40mm. I think the case of Marine Original is the same one Jorg uses for the Airman watches. And the Marine Original is the same case as that of Airman Original. Marine Original is definitely bigger and thicker than Marine Automatic. The lug to lug distance is about the same though, both are 48mm I think. 

I saw you have a Doxa and the Marine Automatic and Marine Original are both smaller than yours and definitely thinner too. 

BTW, here is a question for Mike:
Mike, since you explained on your post about the different "beating rates" of Unitas 6498-1 and 64980-2, do you know is that the Unitas 6498-1 or Unitas 6498-2 that Jorg uses for those watches? For on the Marine Original or MO LE, there is only "Unitas 6498." Thx.


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the Marine Auto IMO, but I did go for the MO mostly because of the nicely decorated Unitas Movement. I have always had the mindset of keeping at least one handwind watch in my collection. I just think the movement in the MO looks so cool...I also especially like the loud ticking:-!

I also have an Antea in my collection that has the 2824 and the accuracy of both the MO and Antea are with 2 secs a day. My experience and that of others I have seen are that the Stowa watched are very finely adjusted so you should be happy with either movement coming from Stowa.

So...bottom line it that I feel the MO is worth the extra money but the Marine Auto would also be a great watch to own at the going price.


----------



## JohnAC (Nov 1, 2006)

*A few pictures for comparison*


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

John thank you sooo much for the pics! It is really great to be able to see them side by side. But you've just made my decisions easier, yet harder all at the same time:-d:-d

It is amaziong how watches can be so similar, yet so different:think:

Thanks again


----------



## euthymic (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike,

If you follow this link, there are some more pics of a marine auto / Original that I took last year when I shortly owned both.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=105345
Note that the matt finish on the MO I had made it look much more casual. Also, I preferred the case shape of the MO although it's hard to appreciate the differences in pictures. It seems beefier yet more elegant in person (greater than the 1 mm would suggest).
The quality of the finish on the MO is really nice for the price. In fact, while my Panerai has a swan's neck regulator, it lacks the screw balance of the MO.


----------

